# Moving to Nerja - Removal firm recommendatons?



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi All!
Myself and other half are moving to Nerja at the end of August and I was wondering if anyone could give us any recommendations of removal firms. We have had quotes from 5 firms and we have shortlisted that down to two firms - Global Moving Systems Ltd and Advance Moves as they have weekly vans leaving London and are half the price of Pickfords but I was hoping to find out if anyone else has used them in the past or if anyone has any other recommendations.
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Filsh said:


> Hi All!
> Myself and other half are moving to Nerja at the end of August and I was wondering if anyone could give us any recommendations of removal firms. We have had quotes from 5 firms and we have shortlisted that down to two firms - Global Moving Systems Ltd and Advance Moves as they have weekly vans leaving London and are half the price of Pickfords but I was hoping to find out if anyone else has used them in the past or if anyone has any other recommendations.
> Cheers,
> Mark


Have you tried *St Georges European*......highly recommended!


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

XTreme said:


> Have you tried *St Georges European*......highly recommended!


Cheers! I'll get in touch with them also.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes I can highly recommend these guys

Home Removals, Furniture Removals, Mijas Costa Removal Company, Spain, UK

Ask for Julea and tell her Donna recommended them for their best price :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Friend of mine.. nice guy: All your removal needs in Spain

Based just down the road in Salobrena.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I drove everything down here myself with a one-way van hire company. Did the trip in about 40 hours, Southampton, via Calais to Nerja. No problems apart from the tire blow out...


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

thrax said:


> I drove everything down here myself with a one-way van hire company. Did the trip in about 40 hours, Southampton, via Calais to Nerja. No problems apart from the tire blow out...


Thanks Thrax! I'm not sure my blood pressure could take a 40 hour drive through Europe though. Btw, I'm moving to Torrox at the end of August so would be great to meet up as I owe you a beer!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I never argue with anyone who says they owe me a beer even if I have no idea why they think they do.... I am about 15 minutes from Torrox Costa lol


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Ahh, just looked back and maybe it was info re broadband?? I assume you are renting here first? I note you are thinking of living in the Torrox Pueblo. Just a work of advice assuming I haven't already said this, but broadband in a town can sometimes be a problem if there are any buildings in the way of your line of sight to the transmitter node. Before moving into anywhere get the cords from google earth and send them to the ISP. They will give you an idea if they can cover that property.


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

thrax said:


> Ahh, just looked back and maybe it was info re broadband?? I assume you are renting here first? I note you are thinking of living in the Torrox Pueblo. Just a work of advice assuming I haven't already said this, but broadband in a town can sometimes be a problem if there are any buildings in the way of your line of sight to the transmitter node. Before moving into anywhere get the cords from google earth and send them to the ISP. They will give you an idea if they can cover that property.


Hi Thrax, yes it was advice on broadband and who to use regarding renting property. The apartment is in El Penocillo Playa and checked the broadband which is pretty good.
Thanks again!
Mark


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you mean El Peñoncillo?? If you do it isn't in the Pueblo. Was it BB4S you checked with? I think from there you can see the La Heradura node.


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

thrax said:


> I think you mean El Peñoncillo?? If you do it isn't in the Pueblo. Was it BB4S you checked with? I think from there you can see the La Heradura node.


Yes that's right; my Spanish is pretty non-existent but luckily my other half is Venezuelan so she is keeping me right. The location is Torrox Costa officially but about a kilometre to the centre of town. We checked with Movistar and they have fixed lines with good connection into the apartment and they previous tenant had Movistar so all the connections are there so all good


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

OK so when you arrive send me a pm and I will let you have my telephone numbers and we can meet up. Just can't resist a free beer, although after one free beer I tend to start buying...


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

thrax said:


> OK so when you arrive send me a pm and I will let you have my telephone numbers and we can meet up. Just can't resist a free beer, although after one free beer I tend to start buying...


Haha, sounds good to me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

We've now got our Internet via Satellite (was Tooway Direct now called Europa Sat or something like that). We get 20Mb all the time, works with our phone, FaceTime everything.

We've had the Line of Sight box thing, which is fine if you're sending e-mails, but rubbish for everything else. We've had ADSL via a phone line, great but we were in the centre of Nerja, we got 30Mb and it was cheap.

Where we are now, no phone lines so the Satellite works a treat.


----------

